# Cost of surrogacy UK and abroad



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi,

I'm completely new to the world of surrogacy and would like to ask a rather naive question. I have endometriosis, suspected adenomyosis, 2 surgeries, 2 miscarriages and number of failed IVF. I've just recently started looking at other options and have started to research surrogacy. From what I can gather from my google search it seems the average cost for surrogacy in the UK is about 50k GBP is that correct? If so it is beyond my reach, I wonder how people afford it... Can someone point me in the right direction of average costs abroad? I think USA sounds quite expensive, so maybe European countries?

Thanks you so much in advance. any advise will be much appreciated xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello msj

There is officially 'no cost' of surrogacy in the uk. It is illegal to pay a surrogate mother any profitable fee. 

Surrogates are only allowed to be altruistic, however you are expected to pay their expenses. Up to the  sum of 15k. 
This does however make it quite challenging to find a surrogate in the uk, and for this reason the vast majority of surrogates are friends or relatives of the intended parents. 

Georgia and the Ukraine are for that reason popular destinations. 

It is thought that the usa however is more 'ethical'. Im not sure how or why and don't know enough to comment, but i believe that the cost of surrogacy over there is in the 6 figure mark. 

Nat gamble at NGA associates is an expert in surrogacy law. I believe she also runs an advice centre called Brilliant beginnings so may be worth googling that

Best of luck
X


----------

